# problem with bitspirit



## bobby_7

i downloaded bitspirit and use it for a few days and then suddenly i get a little pop up window above the icon in the bottom right corner of my screen and it says "Unknown Error! This might be a Disk IO Error!" any ideas what the problem might be?


----------



## computerhakk

what version of bitspirit do you have? did you download it from their site? or from a different site?


----------



## bobby_7

bitspirit v3.1.0. yea i downloaded it from their site. it seems to be working just fine now so i have no idea what the problem was


----------

